# The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative



## schumi112 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich habe mir heute diese Dissel geholt, werde die am Samstag testen, hat da wer schon Erfahrungen mit gesammelt?

www.dissel-trout-system.de

Naja wenns nicht funktioniert, dann geb ich die meiner Frau als künstliche Fingernägel! *lol*


Gruß schumi


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Naja, wenn schon mit Kunstködern, warum dann nicht gleich Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler etc.?

Wenn man die Dinger "dippen" könnte, wärs vielleicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Weil vielleicht in vielen Forellenseen Blinker und Spinner nicht erlaubt sind?

Also das liest sich ja schon mal ganz gut, und denk mal fällt nicht so schnell ab wie der sch... Teig


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



> Weil vielleicht in vielen Forellensehn Blinker und Spinner nicht erlaubt sind?


Siehste, ich bin zu wenig an Forellenseen unterwegs, hab ich nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Bin ich auch seltener, aber hab das zuletzt mal wieder auf ner Tageskarte von dort gelesen.

Kappier nur nicht warum die Besitzer das nicht so mögen...


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Wäre genau das richtige für mich... ich hasse diesen stinkenden Teig, deshalb mach ich den nie dran


----------



## Saran (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

weil man mit Blinker und so weiter die Fische reissen tut.


----------



## schumi112 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



Saran schrieb:


> weil man mit Blinker und so weiter die Fische reissen tut.




Was meinst du mit reissen?

Gruß schumi


----------



## slowhand (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn schon mit Kunstködern, warum dann nicht gleich Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler etc.?
> 
> Wenn man die Dinger "dippen" könnte, wärs vielleicht sinnvoll.



Die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Kunstköder ist Kunstköder. Kann ja auch an einen Spinner einen Einzelhaken montieren.
Wenn laut Erlaubnisscheinen Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler usw. verboten sind, und dann steht da einer mit so'm Dissel-Teil, käme ich mir als Betreiber verarscht vor...
Also eigentlich ganz einfach: Entweder Kukö sind erlaubt oder eben nicht. Sind sie erlaubt, nehme ich einen Spinner oder Mini-Wobbler, sind sie verboten, fällt auch der Dissel flach...
Sollte ein Betreiber mir einen Spinner mit Einzelhaken verbieten, aber den Dissel erlauben, könnte ich ihn nicht länger ernst nehmen...#d


----------



## schumi112 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wäre genau das richtige für mich... ich hasse diesen stinkenden Teig, deshalb mach ich den nie dran



Ganz meiner Meinung, nur irgendwie scheint das stinken positiv auf die Fische zu wirken.
Also werd ich die Dinger bis zum Samstag in meinen Arbeitsschuhen lagern! *lol*

Gruß schumi


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Also bei der Tageskarte steht rein Blinker und Spinner sind verboten.

Ich denk mal das ist dann egal ob mit Einzelhaken oder Drilling.
Aber bei uns in der Gegend ist das glaub ich gang und gebe das Spinner im Forellenpu... verboten sind.


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Ich denke mal, die Dinger sind zu teuer, 10 Stück einer Farbe ohne Glitter 8,50 €. Wenn man auf der Webseite das Video anschaut, da gibt es nur Nachläufer und keinen Biss. Um sie fängig zu machen sollte man sie  m. E . mit Trout Attack farblich und  "geschmacklich" aufpeppen. Bin mal gespannt auf Deinen Bericht. 

Wer Forellen kennt, der weiß, an manchen Tagen wollen die eine bestimmte Farbe und dann sind bei 10 verschiedenen Farben bei Teig rund 40 €, bei den neuen Teilen 85 € fällig. 

Forellenprofis haben aber mindestens 20 verschiedene Farben dabei. 

Zudem, in einem anderen Forum gab es mal den Tipp, eingeölter Teigformer mit Heißkleber füllen und in Form pressen, anschließend dünnen Kanal für das Vorfach durchbohren und fertig ist das 2 Cent Teil, Arbeitskosten fallen nicht an, sind Eda-Kosten, der Angler ist ja eh da :m

Wahrscheinlich sind die aber an vielen Teichanlagen verboten, zumindest an denen, an denen selbst Blinkerplättchen verboten sind.


----------



## schumi112 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die Dinger sind zu teuer, 10 Stück einer Farbe ohne Glitter 8,50 €. Wenn man auf der Webseite das Video anschaut, da gibt es nur Nachläufer und keinen Biss. Um sie fängig zu machen sollte man sie  m. E . mit Trout Attack farblich und  "geschmacklich" aufpeppen. Bin mal gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.
> 
> Wer Forellen kennt, der weiß, an manchen Tagen wollen die eine bestimmte Farbe und dann sind bei 10 verschiedenen Farben bei Teig rund 40 €, bei den neuen Teilen 85 € fällig.
> 
> ...



Da gibts auch einen Beutel, wo alle Farben gemischt drin sind. Der kostet um die 20 Euronen, naja und die halten ja ewig. Das Problem ist halt, ob sie erlaubt sind oder nicht!?

Gruß schumi


----------



## BennyO (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Die Teile sehen intressant aus. Aber ich finde, der Preis ist viel zu hoch für 10 so kleine Teile. Da bleibe ich doch bei meinem Teig. Und ob man da mit ebsser fängt?
BIn auf jedenfall mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt.


----------



## schumi112 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



BennyO schrieb:


> Die Teile sehen intressant aus. Aber ich finde, der Preis ist viel zu hoch für 10 so kleine Teile. Da bleibe ich doch bei meinem Teig. Und ob man da mit ebsser fängt?
> BIn auf jedenfall mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt.



Naja billig sind die nicht, aber ich hab beim Teig immer die Probleme das der so schmierig und stinkig ist.
Außerdem löst der sich nach 3-4 Würfen vom Haken. Aber wie gesagt am Samstag wird ausgiebig getestet. Wenns nicht funzt bekommt die Frau sie als Fingernägelverlängerung! *lol*


Gruß schumi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

versucht es doch mal mit zwillingsfliegenhaken und twister.bei mir waren sie rchtig närrisch nach dem twister.cu


----------



## BennyO (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Naja billig sind die nicht, aber ich hab beim Teig immer die Probleme das der so schmierig und stinkig ist.
> Außerdem löst der sich nach 3-4 Würfen vom Haken. Aber wie gesagt am Samstag wird ausgiebig getestet. Wenns nicht funzt bekommt die Frau sie als Fingernägelverlängerung! *lol*
> 
> 
> Gruß schumi


 


Also wenn der Teig sich nach einigen Würfen schon bei dir vom Haken löst, befestigst du ihn auf jedenfall falsch am Haken. Bevor du den Teig formst, knete den Haken immer schön in den Teig ein. Am besten ist es, wenn der Teig in der Mitte der Kugel liegt. Dann kannst du auch die gewünschte Form kneten. Dann wird der Teig auch länger am HAken halten. Falls es trotzdem noch nicht klappen sollte, versuche doch einfach mal die speziellen Teigspiralenhaken. Dadurch dürfte ein wegfliegen des Teiges ausgeschlossen sein.
Und dass der Teig stinkt und klebrig ist, hats du vollkommen recht. Aber da muss man einfach durch wenn man Forellen fangen will und so schlimm ist es ja auch wieder nicht.
Ich wünsche dir auf jedenfall schon einmal ein dickes Petri für Samstag. Und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf deinen Bericht. Denn sollten die Teile wirklich funktioniere, werd eich sie auch mal testen. Den Abwechslung in de Kiste kann man nicht genug haben.


----------



## schumi112 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Also ich hab mir heute schon mal 3 Vorfächer mit Haken und Dissel vorbereitet.
Das war ganz schön fummelig die Vorfach öse mit dem Knoten durch das kleine Loch zu bringen, hab das mit ner Nadel gemacht.
Ist jedenfalls schon mal anzuraten, sich 1-2 zuhause in Ruhe und mit trockenen Fingern vorzubereiten.

Gruß schumi


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Oder die Vorfachschlaufe abzuschneiden, dann geht's leichter :m


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Naja billig sind die nicht, aber ich hab beim Teig immer die Probleme das der so schmierig und stinkig ist.
> Außerdem löst der sich nach 3-4 Würfen vom Haken. Aber wie gesagt am Samstag wird ausgiebig getestet. Wenns nicht funzt bekommt die Frau sie als Fingernägelverlängerung! *lol*
> 
> 
> Gruß schumi



also das der Teig nach 4 Würfen ab ich kann ich nicht bestätigen.
spreche vom alten Berkley Teig der neue ist wirklich nach paar Würfen weg.
 sehen aber nicht schlecht aus die teile eine versuch ist es allemal wert.

und gibt es die 2 mädel auf der Startseite zum Testen dabei?:q


----------



## schumi112 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> also das der Teig nach 4 Würfen ab ich kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> spreche vom alten Berkley Teig der neue ist wirklich nach paar Würfen weg.
> sehen aber nicht schlecht aus die teile eine versuch ist es allemal wert.
> 
> und gibt es die 2 mädel auf der Startseite zum Testen dabei?:q



Naja ich habe den "neuen" Teig, den es hier übern Gutschein gab.
Der fängt prima, geht nur sehr schnell vom Haken, benutze auch diese Spiralteighaken.

Gruß schumi


----------



## schumi112 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Oder die Vorfachschlaufe abzuschneiden, dann geht's leichter :m



Naja bin noch Anfänger, hab noch nie so ne Schlaufe sebst wieder gebunden!?

Gruß schumi


----------



## schumi112 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> also das der Teig nach 4 Würfen ab ich kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> spreche vom alten Berkley Teig der neue ist wirklich nach paar Würfen weg.
> sehen aber nicht schlecht aus die teile eine versuch ist es allemal wert.
> 
> und gibt es die 2 mädel auf der Startseite zum Testen dabei?:q




Die Mädels? - Ich hoffe do meinst die beiden Regenbogner! *lol*
Weil die Mädels sind schon bei mir! *gg*

Gruß schumi


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Die Mädels? - Ich hoffe do meinst die beiden Regenbogner! *lol*
> Weil die Mädels sind schon bei mir! *gg*
> 
> Gruß schumi



die gab es als Extra als Erstbesteller#h


----------



## Borstenwurm (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Das Demovideo "Laufverhalten" sieht mir ganz danach aus, als ob es in einer Forellenzucht gedreht wurde!
Halte von diesem Dissel nicht viel, fische dann lieber mit Fliege am Sbiro.

Die Erfinder wissen eben, wie man aus S******* Geld machen kann, um die Angler übers Ohr zu hauen!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## schumi112 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

So war dann heute mal los am Forellenteich (7.30 Uhr- 13 Uhr).
Erstes Fazit, also keine bessere/erhöhte Fängigkeit gegenüber geschleppten Teig, aber man hat das geschmiere und das verlieren des Teiges nicht und die Finger riechen besser! *g*
Also ich benutze die jetzt nur noch.
Zum Fangergebnis: 5 Portionsforellen, 2 Goldforellen und 2 "große" Forellen von knapp 2 Kilo.
Mein Kumpel mit geschleppten Teig 15 Portionsforellen.
Alles in allem für mich eine alternative zum Teig, weils nicht mehr schmiert und stinkt.
Muss man aber eben als Langzeittest noch sehen wie es sich bewährt.

Gruß schumi


----------



## schumi112 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Das Demovideo "Laufverhalten" sieht mir ganz danach aus, als ob es in einer Forellenzucht gedreht wurde!
> Halte von diesem Dissel nicht viel, fische dann lieber mit Fliege am Sbiro.
> 
> Die Erfinder wissen eben, wie man aus S******* Geld machen kann, um die Angler übers Ohr zu hauen!
> ...



Ja klar ist das ne Forellenzucht, dafür sind die Dinger ja entwickelt, um möglichst schnell und viel Fisch zu bekommen, dafür geh ich eh in den Forellenpuff. Wenn ich "gemütlich" angeln will, mach ich das mit Naturködern am See.

Gruß schumi


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Naja bin noch Anfänger, hab noch nie so ne Schlaufe sebst wieder gebunden!?
> 
> Gruß schumi




Sorry, aber ein Schlaufenknoten ist doch wirklich das einfachste, was man binden können sollte. 

Einfach die Schnur doppelt nehmen, einen Knoten machen aber noch nicht zuziehen, nochmals durch die Öse stecken, dass der Knoten quasi doppelt ist, Spucke drauf und zuziehen.


----------



## Grundangler85 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

ich halte von dem plastiksachen beim forllenangeln nix. Teig behalten die viel länger im Maul meiner Meinung nach. Wenn die merken das schmeckt nich spucken sie's meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich schnell aus.


----------



## schumi112 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



Grundangler85 schrieb:


> ich halte von dem plastiksachen beim forllenangeln nix. Teig behalten die viel länger im Maul meiner Meinung nach. Wenn die merken das schmeckt nich spucken sie's meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich schnell aus.



Ja und nein.
Klar spucken die alles was nicht schmeckt schnell wieder aus, aber dadurch das der Haken frei bzw. aussen liegt, sind sie da schon gehakt.
Alle die ich gefangen habe waren in der Unter- oder Oberlippe gehakt. Selbst 2 Kiloforellen sind mir nicht abhanden gekommen.Das schöne nebenbei finde ich, das die den Haken dann nicht so tief geschluckt haben und er sich besser entfernen lässt.

Gruß schumi


----------



## Grundangler85 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Also ich hab mal früher mit gummischwanz von gummifischen geangelt und da hatte ich sehr viele fehlbisse da war auch der haken frei aber naja ich lass mich da gerne eines besseren belehren |supergri 

Man lernt ja immer dazu. Ausprobieren kann man das ja mal.

Genauso wenig halte ich von dem neuen Gulp Teig von Berkley bringt gar nix das zeug. Fliegt nach 5 würfen vom haken und is 2 euro teuerer als der normale powerbait teig.


----------



## Matzinger (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Interessnt. Mal schauen, was hier so für Erfahrungsberichte eintrudeln.


----------



## der-jorge (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

also dann werde ich mir die teile auch mal holen  !!!:vik:#6#h:g


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Mein Kolege und ich waren heut am Forellenteich.
Auf Dissel zwar Bisse ,haben aber sofort wieder losgelassen.
Auch einige Nachläufer.
Resultat. Nix
Nach umbau auf Forellenteig reichlich Forellen.:q


----------



## gründler (1. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

hi
waren heute mal zum Forellenhof,da wurde auch mit Dissel gefischt.Nur Fehlbisse mit dem Teil,da bleib Ich mal bei Teig und forme selber.lg


----------



## duc996freak (1. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Hallo

Ich hab das Dissel-Trout-System am Dienstag auch ausprobiert 2 Nachläufer aber gebissen hat nichts drauf.

mfg Markus


----------



## der-jorge (3. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Habe meine heute bekommen werde Sonntag los gehen und dann ein Erfahrungsbericht  schreiben


----------



## Slotti (3. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Habe mir was ähnliches selber gebastelt , funktioniert ganz gut sofern es an dem entsprechenden Teich zugelassen ist. Einfach ein altes Spinnerblättchen von einem 1er oder 2er Spinner nehmen und auf ein 1,20 m langes Forellenvorfach auffädeln (U-Bügel und Spinnerblättchen) das ganze dann mit 2 kleinen Bleischroot ca 2cm vor dem Haken "festklemmen". Auf den Haken kommt dann je nach Geschmacht Powerbait, Mistwurm oder auch Maden. Hat mir an einem Spirolino schon die ein oder andere Forelle gebracht.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## GermanPilot (4. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Nun schreiben einige von Euch ,sie hätten viele Nachläufer oder Fehlbisse gehabt. Habt Ihr denn auch mal den Dissel (wie im Video beschrieben) verkleinert oder mit der Hakengröße experimentiert? Vielleicht mal die Schleppgeschwindigkeit variiert ?
|kopfkrat


----------



## der-jorge (5. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

so großer Erfahrungsbericht !!!
war am Sonntag mit denn Dissel angeln und ich muß euch sagen  ich will nichts anderes mehr#6

die erste stunde war erst mal probieren angesagt von kleinem hacken bis großem hacken dann ab ich angefangen die Dissel zu zuschneiden die mussten zwar ein bissel leiden aber gut...

alls ich dann soweit war ging es dann los...
(der hacken muß ziemlich weit vorne stehen 10~12 hacken)
also ich gehe schon sehr lange an Forellen Teiche 
und so viele Forellen habe ich noch nie gefangen (ganz ehrlich)
25 stück wahren es,jeder zweite zubiss eine Forelle und an dem tag standen sie auf rot
also immer schon ausprobieren  das funst
mfg 
der-jorge


----------



## fishingchamp (5. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

also bei uns in den angelläden sind diese disseldinger und noch so andere...die anderen sind aus weichem gummi und spiralförmig...sieh drehen sich super...ein bekannter konnte  am freitag damit sogar ne schöne 60iger forelle fangen...alle fische die bei schleppen bissen, bissen auf diesen köder...die dissels gingen leer aus...

PS: ich habe mir schon aus holz zwei rolinge von den disselteilen gemacht, die demnächst mal aus gummi gegossen werden...ich werde berichten...

MFG
felix


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Habe die Teile bei meinem Angelgerätehändler begrabbeln dürfen, sehen interessant aus, Kumpel hat sich einige gekauft, mal sehen was er sagt, der hängt nur am Forellenteich.


----------



## der-jorge (6. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

@fishingchamp
wie heißen denn die anderen dinger die du da hast 
kannst mir mal ein Foto und eine Email-Adresse geben wo ich die dinger herkriege
MFG
der-jorge


----------



## Molke-Drink (6. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Der Jorge,meinste nicht das du die mit nem normalen Schleppvorgang auch gefangen hättest?


----------



## schumi112 (6. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Der Jorge,meinste nicht das du die mit nem normalen Schleppvorgang auch gefangen hättest?



Könnte sein, aber man hat nicht so ein geschmiere und gestinke wie mit dem Teig.

Gruß Frank


----------



## powermike1977 (6. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

moinsen,

bei so verschiedenen erfahrungen müsste mal ein vergleich her. gleicher tag/stelle und dann dissel vs. trout bait oder so. denn die frage, ob mit normalem schleppvorgang das geliche resultat erziehlt würde ist im nachhinein so ne hätte/würde/wenn geschichte - dat jibbet nicht im fussball und auch nicht im angeln.

finde die dinger sehen bracuhbar, wenn auch im video etwas gross aus.

cheerio,

mike


----------



## der-jorge (6. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

und so viele Forellen habe ich noch nie gefangen (ganz ehrlich)
25 stück wahren es,jeder zweite zubiss eine Forelle und an dem tag standen sie auf rot

@Molke-Drink
definitive nicht das wahr der absolute Hammer:vik:


----------



## der-jorge (6. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

@powermike1977
wann und wo am besten ein Angelerbord Forellen-Fischen mit so 10~15~20 Mann ich wüßte auch schon wo...
http://www.waldsee-reken.de/


----------



## fishingchamp (6. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

ich mache gleich mal ein foto...

MFG
felix


----------



## GermanPilot (6. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Hallo Jorge ,

hab mir gerade mal den Waldsee Reken angesehen. Da steht ,dass das angeln mit sämtlichen Kunstködern verboten ist. Meinste nicht auch ,dass der Dissel ein Kunstköder ist ???#c


----------



## fishingchamp (6. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

hier dieser forellenköder...er ist aus sehr weichem gummi...





meine dissel-nachmachen sind noch nicht fertig...

MFG
felix


----------



## Lümmy (7. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Bekomm ich die Dinger auch irgendwo im Inet (außer Ebay)????? Habe die nirgends gefunden#c


----------



## der-jorge (8. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

@GermanPilot
das ist richtig aber er bezieht  sich auf die üblichen  Kunstköder die an allen Teichen verboten sind...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Moin!

Sorry, dass ich mich hier einfach mal so einmische, aber für mich sind die Teile eine Mischung aus Gummifisch und Blinker halt nur was anders gebastelt und statt Metallblatt so n Plastikdings.

Dann kann ich mir auch ein Spinnerblatt vor ´nen Haken binden und behaupten, es sei kein Kunstköder der üblichen Art...!?

Kriege am Forellenpuff schon meine Krise, wenn ich gegen Feierabend aufbreche und am Uferbewuchs diese "natürlichen" neonfarbigen und glitzernden Teigreste rumglibbern sehe...
...bin halt n old school Angler mit Wurm und Made. Vielleicht gibt´s ja den ein oder anderen Kollegen, der mich versteht?

Nix für Ungut - Petri an alle!


----------



## trout-spezi (8. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

also ich schwör auf den berkley teig! 
aba nich diesen gulp mist...

hab mir trotzdem mal 2 "dissels" bei ebay bestellt zum antesten.
könnt mir auch denken dass ich dabei sehr viele fehlbisse bekomme... soll ja angeblich selbsthakend sein, naja ich bin gespannt!  vielleicht is da ja die ausbeute mit nem sbirolino und den dissels besser als die mit pose zu schleppen!?

ich seh halt nur den vorteil bei teig dass ich ihn so kneten und formen kann wie ich ihn gerade brauch. teilweise is mein " teig-spirelli" wesentlich kleiner als n cent stück was bei schlecht beissenden fischen schon was ausmachen kann!

mfg


----------



## @dr! (8. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



trout-spezi schrieb:


> teilweise is mein " teig-spirelli" wesentlich kleiner als n cent stück was bei schlecht beissenden fischen schon was ausmachen kann!



was für haken nimmst du denn dann? |supergri


----------



## remmi78 (9. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

hallo,
ich habe mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mir welche anschaffe, aber wie ich hier lese sind die wohl nicht so der hammer.
hat es schon mal jemand versucht mit ihnen wenn sie mit dip wurden?
und noch eine frage wo kann ich sie eigendlich bestellen?


----------



## trout-spezi (9. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



> was für Haken nimmst du denn dann? |supergri




teilweise 18er oder kleiner! aber das is nich der normalfall. nur manchmal beissen sie eben nur kurz drauf und lassen los oder spielen minutenlang mit dem teig und spucken ihn dann aus (der teig dreht sich manchmal danach immernoch top, gibts eigtl ga nich  ). damit ich dann sofort anschlagen kann nehm ich so kleine haken, is einfach die chance dass der anhieb sitzt größer!
is natürlich ne gefühlssache dann bei so feinem zeug.... 


@ remmi: also ich hab meine erstmal bei ebay bestellt. da gibts 2 stück zum sofortkauf für 1,40 oda so. zum antesten reicht das erstmal.


----------



## der-jorge (9. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Hi remmi78
hier kannst du dir die bestehlen habe sie auch von diesem ebay-shop
http://cgi.ebay.de/The-Dissel-Forel...ryZ65992QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## remmi78 (9. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe.
ich werde da mal nachschauen.


----------



## trout-spezi (10. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

hab die dinger grad ma inne hand gehabt. sind ja riesen teile,
da hat man bestimmt 50 % verschnitt!!!
also ohne die zurechtzuschneiden sinds eher hechtköder! :q


----------



## schumi112 (10. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



trout-spezi schrieb:


> hab die dinger grad ma inne hand gehabt. sind ja riesen teile,
> da hat man bestimmt 50 % verschnitt!!!
> also ohne die zurechtzuschneiden sinds eher hechtköder! :q



Naja ein wenig muss man die den Fischen anpassen, aber ich hab mit Originalgröße schon Portionsforellen (ca. 400g) und auch "Großforellen (ca. 2kg) gefangen.

Gruß schumi


----------



## trout-spezi (10. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

ich trau da mehr dem feinen zeugs!
aba wie gesagt, ich probier se mal aus!

schlägst du sofort an oder wartest du erst n bisschen wie beim normalen bait? könnt mir vorstelln dass die den dissel wieder ausspucken...


MfG


----------



## schumi112 (10. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Nein bei den Dissel musst du sofort anhauen.
Naja ab und zu angle ich auch noch mal mit Teig, macht irgendwie mehr Spaß, weil man erst ein bisserl Schnur geben muss etc.


Gruß schumi


----------



## Jens0883 (10. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Ich finde, dass es gerade Spass macht den Fisch direkt zu spüren. Deshalb fische ich PB nur stationär. Aktiv lieber mir Wobbler und co. Aber jedem das Seine. Wie sieht die Fehlbissquote mit den Teilen aus?
Gruss Jens


----------



## schwedenklausi (10. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Ich habe mir mal alle Beiträge durchgelesen.
Zu der Haken Größe ist nichts geschrieben. Daher meine Frage : Welche Haken Größe ?
schwedenklausi


----------



## schumi112 (10. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Hmmm, ich nehme dafür 8er Haken und 140er Vorfachlänge.

Gruß schumi


----------



## GermanPilot (16. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Hab mir mal den Dissel besorgt.

Originalgrösse montiert am 10er Haken und das Ding läuft zum:v

Lasst Ihr den Hakenschaft kompl. im Dissel verschwinden oder wie macht Ihr das ???|kopfkrat


----------



## schumi112 (16. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Hallo ich stecke den Haken bis zum "Anschlag" rein und schon läuft das Ding selbst bei ganz langsamen einholen absolut spitze.

Gruß schumi


----------



## trout-spezi (16. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

jau, muss ganz rein!
tipp: wenns erlaubt ist zwillingshaken benutzen.

mfg


----------



## @dr! (18. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

kennt ihr die hier schon? sehen ja aus wie gegossene formen aus einem teigformer 

*klick mich*

wenn ja, was habt ihr für erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## troutmaster69 (18. November 2007)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*



@dr! schrieb:


> kennt ihr die hier schon? sehen ja aus wie gegossene formen aus einem teigformer
> 
> *klick mich*
> 
> wenn ja, was habt ihr für erfahrungen damit gemacht?



moin moin

weichgummi aus dem trilup (pastenformer) #c ob das alles rechtlich ist!?
ausprobieren würde ich es trotzdem gerne mal 


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## wallerknaller1 (21. April 2008)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

habe hier nun gelesen dissel hin und her ich finde die dinger super und auserdem dissel gibt es schon 48stk. für 28€ also tausendmal besser als teig und billiger gruß


----------



## remmi78 (22. April 2008)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

ich habe mir auch welche geholt aber meine laufen nicht richtig im wasser obwohl ich sie richtig  montiert habe.
was kann ich denn falsch gemacht haben?
ich habe die kleinen und mit einem 12 haken bestückt.


----------



## GermanPilot (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: The Dissel Trout Forellenteig Alternative*

Hab das gleiche Problem !
Hab meinen Dissel mit 8er Haken bestückt ... bis zum Anschlag reingeschoben ... und nichts dreht sich. Danach den Haken wieder ein Stück rausgezogen ... trotzdem ... nicht dreht sich...
was war falsch ????#c


----------

